# what are these bugs in my shrimp tank? (big pictures)



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

Here are some macro shots of some bugs in my tank, I was wondering if they are harmful to my CRS, I also saw one very small wormlike one too, but I couldnt capture it on film.





































and for size comparison, thats 10pound test fishing line in there that looks so big, so you can imagine these things are barely visible to the naked eye. I barely even noticed them.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I think by googling i figured out one of them. http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/mag...icroscopy-uk.org.uk/mag/articles/cyclops.html

I can tell in one of the pictures it must be a female with egg sacs on either side .... Will these harm my crs?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks like copepods and water limpets. They are harmless. as for the worm it may be harmful to fry.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

yea thats it... but they less in tank that have fish.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes "things" like these don't really stand a chance in a tank with fish, even small ones. In shrimp only tank it's not unusual to have some kind of tiny creatures infestation from time to time. The shrimp don't bother them so...

--Nikolay


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

On shrimp now there are two articles about pests in the Basic of Invertebrates Keeping section. It's called Bugs and Worms ID Article. I have them to


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

try some green neon, they don't really bother my shrimps and they are much smaller than other neons. The shrimp tank that have afew green neon of mine does not have these little thing.


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

I have weird bugs in my shrimp tank as well. I just thought the little flea looking ones were daphnia and the worm ones were planaria. I was thinking about adding a mircorasbora or something to eat them but i also have tiny shrimplets that the fish might eat as well


----------

